# TWo quick questions



## pdxrjt (Aug 17, 2013)

Thought I already posted these but don't see them.... if they show up, sorry for the double post.

1) I recently worked on a light photo and had trouble with the white grid lines when cropping...any way to change these?

2) Any way to leave the first two boxes checked in Lens Correction/Basic ... so you don't have to check them every time?

TIA


----------



## marco (Aug 17, 2013)

You posted the same question in two spots...
This looks like a better place for your questions. Maybe you can delete the other post?

I answered in your other post:



marco said:


> Don't know about the first one.
> 
> The second:
> Create a develop preset with those two boxes checked. Then upon import apply that preset.



By the way, I don't have trouble with the grid lines because the seem to have a light fill and darker outline, so they should be visible in most pictures.


----------



## pdxrjt (Aug 17, 2013)

Hmmmmm, will try to erase the other post.  If I can find it.... thought it was here.  Thanks for the info.  Not sure the preset and importing would help because I don't do that function to all pics.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 17, 2013)

I've deleted the other thread, but I'm confused by your last answer. If you want the Lens Profile and CA options checked all the time, using a preset is probably the easiest way to do it (especially if you want to apply to all previously imported images as well). An alternative would be to change the default develop settings to include those two options, but that would only work for new imports.

But I don't know what you mean by "....I don't do that function to all pics".


----------



## pdxrjt (Aug 17, 2013)

I am not talking about a Lens Profile.  If you look at lens correction it will automatically straighten pics (Go to Lens Correction/Basic tab) and you will see 3 check boxes and 5 choices.  Adobe recommends you check the first 2 boxes before you do your correction.  If you go in and check the first two boxes "Enable Profile Corrections" and "Remove Chromatic Aberrations" the next time you open this tab, they are unchecked again.  The choices for correction are: off, auto, level, vertical and full.  I can't say I want every pic leveled or done in auto etc. etc.  You have probably noted that the different functions produce slightly different results.  I "generally" use level, but have used auto, vertical or full on occasion.  So I'm not sure I would want any one of them applied to every picture.  (Although I suppose I could just undo them.)  Hope this helps.  Thanks for you time and thoughts.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 17, 2013)

So what you're asking is for the first two options to be checked when you decide/need to use the upright tool, but not checked if you don't. Have I got that right? If so, no I don't think there's a way to do that. You could setup that preset we talked about, and use it only when you decide to use the upright tool, but it'd probably be just as quick to check the two boxes....


----------



## pdxrjt (Aug 17, 2013)

Jim,  correct about my question.  I'm not really sure why the upright correction is in lens correction (as opposed to being a crop option or something) as it seems to be more of a "use or not use on a particular shot" feature than something like a lens profile.  It just seems strange that Adobe would recommend those two boxes be checked, but then force you to check them every single time.  Thanks for your time and effort re: this question.


----------



## tzalman (Aug 18, 2013)

pdxrjt said:


> Jim,  correct about my question.  I'm not really sure why the upright correction is in lens correction (as opposed to being a crop option or something) as it seems to be more of a "use or not use on a particular shot" feature than something like a lens profile.  It just seems strange that Adobe would recommend those two boxes be checked, but then force you to check them every single time.  Thanks for your time and effort re: this question.


I think you have misunderstood the function of the three checkboxes in the Basic tab. First, the first two are in no way connected to the Upright functions and do not have to be checked before using any of the Upright options. They are merely links to the same checkboxes in the other tabs. In other words "Enable Profiles" can be checked either in the Basic tab or in the Profile tab, two places from which the same operation can be performed. The same is true regarding CA Removal, either the Basic or the Color tab. In fact the same is true of the Constrain Crop box which is common to the Basic and Manual tabs. You do not need to check Constrain Crop before using Upright, but doing so can save your having to do a separate cropping operation later, so it is advisable to do so and this is apparently the Adobe recommendation to which you refer. Similarly, because the application of a lens correction profile can change the appearance of the image, especially architectural lines near the edges, it is a good idea to do the correction first and then Upright (if you are planning to apply the correction - personally, because the lenses I use most often are of good quality and don't need much linear correcting plus I kind of like a little vignetting, I don't enable the profile unless the image contains architectural lines.)

Upright is located in the Lens Correction panel because it is related to the warp controls in the Manual tab.

If you want the Basic tab checkboxes to be checked by default (with Adobe defaults they are unchecked) you can change the default the same way you change any other default setting in the Develop module. If you are unfamiliar with the procedure, it is as follows:
!. set up every parameter in the Develop module just as you want its default (opening) state to be. Every item, because this will affect all of them. If you forgot to check the HSL panel and by mistake it was set to +40 Yellow Saturation, every image from now on will get a healthy dose of yellow.
2. Hold down the Alt/Opt key and the Reset radio button in the bottom right corner will change to Reset Defaults.
3. Click on it and confirm the operation in the confirmation box.


----------



## pdxrjt (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the response.  Actually I was aware of the function of the three checkboxes and that they were available elsewhere.  I was referring to an Adobe video which suggested having the first two checked prior to using the functions (and have tried them checked and unchecked--"generally" prefer them checked.)  However I was unaware of how to set the defaults.  Thank you for your time and reply.


----------

